# Wie logge ich mich aus?



## Sternthaler13 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kurze Frage zur Anwendung. Wie kann ich mich hier ausloggen? Bisher mache ich das immer, indem ich einfach den Browser schließe. Oder ist damit "Abmelden" gemeint? Dadurch, dass da jedoch eine Bestätigung von mir verlangt wird, tue ich das lieber nicht, weil ich denke, dass dann mein Account gelöscht wird. Stimmt's?

Ach ja, und wieso erscheine ich auf der Mitgliederkarte nördlich der Elbe??? Jork ist südlich von HH - in Niedersachsen, quasi 5 Minuten hinter der Hamburger Landesgrenze 

Schönen Gruss von
Anke


----------



## Heiko H. (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie logge ich mich aus?*

Hi Anke,

das abmelden sollte in der tat über den Abmelden Button geschehen.
Das Fenster was sich öffnet sagt nur das die Cokkies gelöscht werden, also nicht dein Account. Also mit "OK" besättigen.
Warum dein Wohnort in der Karte falsch angezeigt wird, kann ich dir dagegen nicht erklären.
Aber da wird bestimmt jemand anders eine Antwort drauf haben.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie logge ich mich aus?*

Hallo Anke,

abmelden kann man sich mit "Abmelden" oben in der dunkelblau hinterlegten Zeile.
Deinen Account kannst Du hier selbstständig gar nicht löschen - das gibt die Software nicht her. 
Wenn Du den Browser nur schließt, wirst Du noch ca. 15 Min. online in der Userliste gezeigt und Du mußt Dich beim erneuten Seitenaufruf nicht neu einloggen. Das ist der einzige Unterschied.

Die Mitgliederkarte ist nicht 100%ig genau - was genaueres kostet richtig Geld.... 
Es ging vor allem darum ungefähr zu sehen, wer aus der näheren Umgebung kommt.

EDIT: Da war Heiko wohl einen Tick schneller.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie logge ich mich aus?*

Hi Annett + Heiko,

klasse. Danke für das schnelle Feedback. 

Das mit den Kosten für die Karte verstehe ich. Meinen "Nationalstolz" wird es auch nicht brechen *lach* Rein auf Luftlinie bezogen kommt "nähere Umgebung" dann auch hin. Bei uns liegt leider nur die Elbe dazwischen. Mit einem Amphibien-Fahrzeug also überhaupt kein Problem  

Schöne Grüsse von
Anke


----------

